# My Monsters In My 125gl Tank



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

these are my fish in my 125gl near the end my 15 inch ornate tries getting my camera and at the end when i zoom out you can see just how big the fish are when seeing the 6ft long 125Gl tank.
Enjoy
coments welcome.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Embedded for ya.. Sweet looking group. The Bichir's look good.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice fish, i dint even know cichlids got that big.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice! & bacon some Cichlids get up to 2.5'


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks guy's and these are not even 2 years old yet and the king kong parrots are like 6 months or less old and they past up my normal almost 2 year old parrot up in size already!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking fish


----------

